# Pedal re-learn?



## 0bLKaLT5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have an 05 Altima 3.5L se-r and i need to do the pedal re-learn cause i did the throttle body cleaning. does anyone know the correct steps for the pedal re-learn? ALso, would changing the intake filter on the upgraded nismo intake system have an effect on the idle. Its not the nismo filter,just an advanced auto parts filter! almost identical to the real nismo filter size and all!:waving:


----------

